# crackle finish on savoiardi?



## oldiebutgoodie (Dec 22, 2005)

I can't seem to create the thin, meringue-like finish on savoiardi cookies. I've tried various methods -- sifting powdered sugar on them before baking (after letting it sink in for 10 minutes or so) etc. Nothing has worked.
Do any of you know how this topping is achieved? All the savoiardi I've bought at Italian pastry shops have this delicious top crust. Thanks for any help.


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

remove from oven and invert on 10X (a finer grain) sugar... let cool in this spot....

:beer:


----------

